# Biggest dooshbag/car owner



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Which one is it? A study shows the blue BMW has the highest rate of a holes on the road followd by the Prius.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

WHAT?

are you drinking too much or not enough?


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Totally see it... Hummers are probably third.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Zimmer Golden Spirit but I have never seen a owner and it just screams d-bag


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Dang, I have a blue Beemer and a Prius...... 












Not!
But I do admit that what a person is driving can influence whether or not I make the friendly motion to them that it is okay to pull in front of me.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm getting zero video or picsâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦so maybe my reply was a little quickâ€¦.sorry


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

gom1 said:


> Which one is it? A study shows the blue BMW has the highest rate of a holes on the road followd by the Prius.


 Could you get more coarse?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

gom1 said:


> Which one is it? A study shows the blue BMW has the highest rate of a holes on the road followd by the Prius.


I drive a red truck with matching wheels... I may be in third place.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

bill said:


> Zimmer Golden Spirit but I have never seen a owner and it just screams d-bag


I almost spit my milk out,


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

ok, ya'll are SILLY! Carry on without me, as usual.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Different kinds of D bags. On one hand, you've got the pretentious beemer with the little dog in the purse (driven by a dude), then on the other you've got the bleeding heart Prius driver who thinks his five dollar coffee in the recycled cup is going to tell everyone that he can make good decisions (even though he never got picked for kick ball).

Hmmmmm


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> WHAT?
> 
> are you drinking too much or not enough?


Haha..don't shoot the messenger


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I'm glad my BMW is black...


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Which study



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

It's a good thing we don't generalize here on 2Cool. That being said, Range Rover and Audi drivers are up there.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I gotta go with the dudes that still think its 2001 and still cool to roll in a Hummer. Lol


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

What's the difference between a porcupine and a BMW?????
?
?
?


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

reelthreat said:


> Totally see it... Hummers are probably third.


For sure


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Anything with a light bar and a hooey sticker. Better yet, a raptor with a light bar and hooey sticker. Dead give away.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll say anything with smoke stacks as well. I've driven nothing but diesel trucks for the past 4 trucks, but smoke stacks are ridiculous.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

On the other hand, folks who drive a Maserati or very high-end Mercedes are usually very cautious drivers.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

blaze 'em said:


> Anything with a light bar and a hooey sticker. Better yet, a raptor with a light bar and hooey sticker. Dead give away.


Dam that is gay,hopefully only a chic would sport that


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

gom1 said:


> Dam that is gay,hopefully only a chic would sport that


He must rope all the time. And who needs an arena when you have a bad a light bar? You know, that guy.


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

Bobby Miller said:


> What's the difference between a porcupine and a BMW?????
> ?
> ?
> ?


What, no answers.
The pricks are on the outside of the porcupine.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Lexus, hands down!!! Doesn't matter color or model. Spending money to install smoke stacks makes you an insecure moron, not necessarily a douchebag.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

The crotch rocket. Hands down.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Somebody must stay up late at night to think up this junk!


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

I did not see any Prius cars in the Ferguson riots.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Won Hunglo said:


> I did not see any Prius cars in the Ferguson riots.


I don't think that any of those douchebags owned a car. Probably a few stolen/carjacked vehicles there though.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Black wheels with mall terrains, giant cab mounted light bar, enormous cummins sticker, 5 gallon bucket for a tip......


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Pivo and kolache said:


> Black wheels with mall terrains, giant cab mounted light bar, enormous cummins sticker, 5 gallon bucket for a tip......


You forgot the hand grenade sticker on the back window...


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

John Redcorn said:


> You forgot the hand grenade sticker on the back window...


Oh shoot! Glad you remembered! Ofcourse that can be substituted for a metal mulisha sticker


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

New vette tricked out to the nines. 

Saw Z06 with every avail option yesterday at ninfas on navigation. Picked out Mr DB in about 5 min. 


---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

SaltwaterTom said:


> Lexus, hands down!!! Doesn't matter color or model.


 Amen! You probably should add Infiniti to that equation as well. They may even be worse than Lexus.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

gom1 said:


> A study shows the blue BMW has the highest rate of a holes.


This is further proof, and if you park in front of a hydrant the fire department WILL break your windows to run a line.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Bayscout22 said:


> It's a good thing we don't generalize here on 2Cool. That being said, Range Rover and Audi drivers are up there.


Our Range Rover is supercharged and it's the second fastest truck I have ever driven. It won't quite keep up with the Ford, but it comes close.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

All f250's with lift kits living in suburbs or inside the loop. They are all driven by doosh bags


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok let's have a little contest here. Each of us that see one of these tricked out trucks, not even including the Prius, well because you can't really use it for hauling or towing. Post where you see the truck city or country, maybe a pic of it. If it's hauling anything or being used for work or looks like it is, it will most likely have a tow hitch on it for looks and such.  O and I can probably bet money mud or a dirt road would scare the truck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> All f250's with lift kits living in suburbs or inside the loop. They are all driven by doosh bags


Squatters


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> All f250's with lift kits living in suburbs or inside the loop. They are all driven by doosh bags


Agree lil juevos big wheels.
But darn I agreed with Gilbert gonna rain today, lol.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I want to punch anyone I see driving a "Cube". Does that count?


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Copano/Aransas said:


> not even including the Prius, well because you can't really use it for hauling or towing.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, I wouldn't call him my neighbor, but the fella that lives a few houses away from me would beg to differ. This guy is the epitomy of d-bags. He drives a Prius and hauls every thing imaginable in the hatch area. One morning while checking the mail, he called me over to help load a big arse sewer auger in the back of his prius. Then the arsehole had the audacity to tell me "this litte car can do just as much as your big truck over there!" He runs around town wearing hawaiin shirts while carrying his man-purse (satchel). Freaking yuppie, d-bag:rotfl:


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Biggest D-bags I see on the road -

Prius owners. Love to drive left lane EXACTLY at the speed limit, when the flow of traffic is running +-7mph over.

Trucks with LED light bars. I was a "no vote" on light bars, until recently. Apparently there was a memo that went out recently making it mandatory to run with the light bars on, in the city, at night. WTH? Off road lights have been around for years, and every-one with 2-bits of sense knew not to run them in town. But somehow a LED lightbar that puts out 10x the light is OK? W.T.F, Over?

Train horns. Only reason to install is to be a D-Bag and skeer little kids.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

cclayton01 said:


> Lol, I wouldn't call him my neighbor, but the fella that lives a few houses away from me would beg to differ. This guy is the epitomy of d-bags. He drives a Prius and hauls every thing imaginable in the hatch area. One morning while checking the mail, he called me over to help load a big arse sewer auger in the back of his prius. Then the arsehole had the audacity to tell me "this litte car can do just as much as your big truck over there!" He runs around town wearing hawaiin shirts while carrying his man-purse (satchel). Freaking yuppie, d-bag:rotfl:


LOL . I guess I was wrong, but I bet you've never seen him tow a trailer with it. Now that I'd have to see.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Lifted ram with the nutz hanging in back dragging the ground strap. "D"


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

I've got to admit I saw a Dbag in a new Dodge Dooley jacked up with 24" semi tires on it whipping in and out of traffic like he could care less if he hit someone or not. The **** thing sounded like a freight train when he got on the peddle. He wins D-BAG of the year. If I didn't get blocked by traffic (getting out of his way) I was going to follow him and wedge pieces of angle iron in-between the rear tires. 

10" lift on your Dooley truck with 24" wheels...SCREAMS D-BAG with little man parts.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

I agree with the nutz, big cummins sticker, light bars, and anyone rollin coal. These drivers eyes don't seem very far apart..


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Copano/Aransas said:


> LOL . I guess I was wrong, but I bet you've never seen him tow a trailer with it. Now that I'd have to see.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He uses his wifes mini-van for towing. Seen him pulling their Larson fish/ski one holiday weekend. But I have seen him unloading mulch from the back of his prius, lol. All while talking to his toy poodles like they are children.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> All f250's with lift kits living in suburbs or inside the loop. They are all driven by doosh bags


Living in burbs: check
driving F250: check
Lift kit: ----
Guess I'm ok


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Fuelin said:


> I agree with the nutz, big cummins sticker, light bars, and anyone rollin coal. These drivers eyes don't seem very far apart..


 Agreed, applies to F-250s with truck testes hanging off the back as well


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Kenner21 said:


> Agreed, applies to F-250s with truck testes hanging off the back as well


 Yes, that's what I mean by the "nutz" and I don't care what brand of truck its just the cummins guys seem a bit more "into" the fact they drive a diesel to the office. You know those little fast and furious cars are major d-bags too. The bigger the fin the bigger the d-bag.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Harley's to*



tunchistheman said:


> The crotch rocket. Hands down.


Loud Harley's ,


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

cclayton01 said:


> Lol, I wouldn't call him my neighbor, but the fella that lives a few houses away from me would beg to differ. This guy is the epitomy of d-bags. He drives a Prius and hauls every thing imaginable in the hatch area. One morning while checking the mail, he called me over to help load a big arse sewer auger in the back of his prius. Then the arsehole had the audacity to tell me "this litte car can do just as much as your big truck over there!" He runs around town wearing hawaiin shirts while carrying his man-purse (satchel). Freaking yuppie, d-bag:rotfl:


Lmao! What a *****.



cclayton01 said:


> He uses his wifes mini-van for towing. Seen him pulling their Larson fish/ski one holiday weekend. But I have seen him unloading mulch from the back of his prius, lol. All while talking to his toy poodles like they are children.


Dude no way. Sounds like you need to just walk up and slap the living chit out of this guy just because. Lol. Or hang a set (with a hitch lock) of the big ol nuts on the back of that peeus and don't tell him about it.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Shelby mustang owners.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

Camaro's with V6


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

****, guess I'm a d-bag. I have an F250 with a 2" lift in the suburbs and a BMW. Am I a bigger d-bag when I'm driving the F250 to tow the tractor to the land or when I'm driving the BMW in town? Just want to know when I should put extra product in my hair for the super spike on top so I'll be more easily recognizable.

Since I'm already a d-bag, I guess I'll go ahead and point out that it's spelled d-o-u-c-h-e...


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

bg said:


> ****, guess I'm a d-bag. I have an F250 with a 2" lift in the suburbs and a BMW. Am I a bigger d-bag when I'm driving the F250 to tow the tractor to the land or when I'm driving the BMW in town? Just want to know when I should put extra product in my hair for the super spike on top so I'll be more easily recognizable.


truck nutz or no truck nutz? 2 inch lifts are probably acceptable as long are you're not rolling coal. As far as the BMW goes as long as youre a 5 series or better you may pass. Its the dudes in the 3's you have to look out for.

kidding I don't make the rules... I'm just funnin..

EDIT: you don't have any Chinese writing tattoos on your arm anywhere do you??


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Biggest D-bags I see on the road -
> 
> Prius owners. Love to drive left lane EXACTLY at the speed limit, when the flow of traffic is running +-7mph over.
> 
> ...


Nope, to scare Prius owners to get the heck outta the left lane. Prius owners should only be allowed to drive in Californutsoland-where they belong. Beautiful America-run a Prius off the road.

Also, they should make Prius in a convertible model-that way we'd have convenient Urinals located in parking lots.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*D-bags*

If you have these on your dually, you definitely fall into that category.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Further...if you drive a Tacoma, you are 10,000X more likely to be a Taliban/ISIS. Check the pics online. They all have AK's and Tacomas.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Many of the folks headed back to Houston on 290 last Sunday fall into this category.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Fuelin said:


> truck nutz or no truck nutz? 2 inch lifts are probably acceptable as long are you're not rolling coal. As far as the BMW goes as long as youre a 5 series or better you may pass. Its the dudes in the 3's you have to look out for.
> 
> kidding I don't make the rules... I'm just funnin..
> 
> EDIT: you don't have any Chinese writing tattoos on your arm anywhere do you??


No truck nutz and it came with the lift.

It's a 335, 300HP stock, at 370 with current mods and looking to get 450 out of it. I was almost an OK guy...

No tatoos, though.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Anything that screams look at me, I am desperate for attention, please please look at me. Smoke stacks screams Dbag, Vette and BMW's way at the top. There is a guy that i see running down Will clayon occasionally, smoke stacks, lifts, and has speakers on the outside of the truck so everybody within a half mile gets to listen to his hillbilly music. Massive dbag


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

> Prius owners. Love to drive left lane EXACTLY at the speed limit, when the flow of traffic is running +-7mph over.


 Prius and Camry owners seem to drive either really slow, or really fast. It is like they are invisible to radar.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I have to agree with the BMW drivers. Oh, and taxis. :headknock The World seems to revolve around both.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> Anything that screams look at me, I am desperate for attention, please please look at me. Smoke stacks screams Dbag, Vette and BMW's way at the top. There is a guy that i see running down Will clayon occasionally, smoke stacks, lifts, and has speakers on the outside of the truck so everybody within a half mile gets to listen to his hillbilly music. Massive dbag


So that would also include a classic Chevelle, 57 Chevy, 40's or 50's Chevy trucks, rat rods, etc.?

It might be easier for us to list what you can drive and not be a d-bag. I'm guessing white, 4 door F-150's are the only acceptable vehicle?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

poppadawg said:


> Anything that screams look at me, I am desperate for attention, please please look at me. Smoke stacks screams Dbag, Vette and BMW's way at the top. There is a guy that i see running down Will clayon occasionally, smoke stacks, lifts, and has speakers on the outside of the truck so everybody within a half mile gets to listen to his hillbilly music. Massive dbag


Stacks AND speakers outside his truck? Dude. Do you not know how seriously badass that really is?? Wow. My hero.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I have most of my problems with Audis and Saabs... 

Just something about those cars..and the people that drive them...:rotfl:


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Dodge diesel drivers who "roll coal". That's about as douchbag as it gets and gives all diesel drivers a bad name, on top of getting the liberals all hyped up to require more EPA restrictions on diesels. EGRs wouldn't exist if it weren't for Dodge-driving douchbags with big Asian/Mexican-looking exhaust tips rolling coal.


----------



## HTJ (May 26, 2011)

I think the diesel truck D-bags can readily be identified or categorized/distinguished/despised from those that actually NEED a diesel.....it's the *** clowns in SUV's (with or without rims) speeding thru the two school zones I pass every morning on N Main in B-Town that need immediate flogging and then sterilization.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

bg said:


> So that would also include a classic Chevelle, 57 Chevy, 40's or 50's Chevy trucks, rat rods, etc.?
> 
> It might be easier for us to list what you can drive and not be a d-bag. I'm guessing white, 4 door F-150's are the only acceptable vehicle?


Bahahaha, sounds like someone struck a nerve!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Smoke stacks, flat brim hats, truck nuts, or any dodge trucks...you're probably a doosh!


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

cwbycrshr said:


> I've got to admit I saw a Dbag in a new Dodge Dooley jacked up with 24" semi tires on it whipping in and out of traffic like he could care less if he hit someone or not. The **** thing sounded like a freight train when he got on the peddle. He wins D-BAG of the year. If I didn't get blocked by traffic (getting out of his way) I was going to follow him and wedge pieces of angle iron in-between the rear tires.
> 
> 10" lift on your Dooley truck with 24" wheels...SCREAMS D-BAG with little man parts.


Did this truck happen to be all whited out? Hahaha


----------



## DustinB09 (Jun 4, 2013)

DustinB09 said:


> Did this truck happen to be all whited out? Hahaha


And no I don't own that truck a guy that does some work for me does. I'm in the F-250 club. No lift or truck nutz, but do have some fairly aggressive tires on it lol.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

DustinB09 said:


> Did this truck happen to be all whited out? Hahaha


LOL! Very close, but it was all "tanned" out...from front bumper to back was 100% tan. Tell the guy that works for you if he drives a stupid high 4X4 dodge dually with no way in the world he could pull anything with it being that high...he belongs in the 2Cool D-Bag vehicle thread and he also deserves to be *T-Bagged* on a regular basis


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

jamisjockey said:


> Smoke stacks, flat brim hats, truck nuts, or any dodge trucks...you're probably a doosh!


Bingo, flat brim hat=douche


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*BMW*

LOL!!! :bounce:


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Any guy driving a convertable gets my vote. Sorry, but IMO, they are for girls.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> Squatters


x2


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

*I have most of my problems with Audis and Saabs...

Just something about those cars..and the people that drive them..*

Agreed, particularly Audi.

They started out as merely a hair dresser, and now they own the salon. So, they buy an Audi. They think its hip, when its just the poser version of a BMW. Its a story as old as the amyl nitrate dispensers at a bath house.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

jesco said:


> Any guy driving a convertable gets my vote. Sorry, but IMO, they are for girls.


No no no, convertibles are great-they are very convenient as Urinals. I just wish Prius came in a convertible model.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

DCAVA said:


> LOL!!! :bounce:
> 
> View attachment 2104418


Lmao


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Billygoat said:


> Bahahaha, sounds like someone struck a nerve!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Nah, I don't really care. Besides, everyone that knows me will tell you I'm an a-hat, not a d-bag... D-bags wear visors, makes them easy to identify.


----------



## emed (Mar 16, 2015)

Guys that have 4wd drive trucks that are about 5 foot tall and have an 8 or 10 inch lift with street tires and don't even know how to put there truck in 4wd. AKA my bil.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

PT cruisers get on my nerves bad.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

Reminded me of a friends roommate years ago. He drove a jacked up 1/2 Ton truck with giant tires with mud grips and you needed a stool to get inside the thing. We where sitting around outside enjoying a cold one and I was looking under the sparkling clean, unscratched undercarriage and it dawned on me. 
That truck did not have a front differential. *It was 2WD*. D-BAG personified.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

cwbycrshr said:


> Reminded me of a friends roommate years ago. He drove a jacked up 1/2 Ton truck with giant tires with mud grips and you needed a stool to get inside the thing. We where sitting around outside enjoying a cold one and I was looking under the sparkling clean, unscratched undercarriage and it dawned on me.
> That truck did not have a front differential. *It was 2WD*. D-BAG personified.


lol... Yup, they are out there. I had a co-worker with a Tundra (older body), white truck, blacked out (storm-trooper look), 2wd, 6" lift, mud grip / lug tires, huge ranch hand bumper, wench, the works. We gave him a hard time about it constantly. His response?

*Hell yeah, I am a D-Bag, Get over it!*

LOL


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

ShadMan said:


> Dodge diesel drivers who "roll coal". That's about as douchbag as it gets and gives all diesel drivers a bad name, on top of getting the liberals all hyped up to require more EPA restrictions on diesels. EGRs wouldn't exist if it weren't for Dodge-driving douchbags with big Asian/Mexican-looking exhaust tips rolling coal.


I agree and add to that the F-250 CC short bed douche bags that tailgate you and always have a phone in their ear.

Then you have the half ton jacked up trucks with kids and a set of bull balls hanging off the rear bumper.

And don't forget the guys that run those compact cars with no muffler, a four cylinder that sound like a bumble bee with the chits.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

bigfishtx said:


> And don't forget the guys that run those compact cars with no muffler, a four cylinder that sound like a bumble bee with the chits.


LOL. Yep I hate that Dbag. The little chit.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> And don't forget the guys that run those compact cars with no muffler, a four cylinder that sound like a bumble bee with the chits.


I call them speed bumps or whoopee cushions.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a weedeater


----------



## poolio (Dec 14, 2011)

D-Bags can drive anything. I personally feel an uncontrollable urge to cut off, or mess with every prius driver that I see on the road.

...That being said, I have owned a Miata (think Corky Romano's car) with an aftermarket exhaust, little plastic teeth in the grill, a lowered stance, and ugly wide wheels... I ran circles around cars that cost 100 times what my beater cost every month on the autocross track. It was my go-cart. It had no carpet/radio/AC/Heat/anything else I could pull out to save weight. I once kicked my girlfriend out before a lap to save weight.:rotfl: Dang I miss that car.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

jesco said:


> Any guy driving a convertable gets my vote. Sorry, but IMO, they are for girls.


Just the right feng shui for a couple of **** as well! :rotfl:


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

cwbycrshr said:


> Reminded me of a friends roommate years ago. He drove a jacked up 1/2 Ton truck with giant tires with mud grips and you needed a stool to get inside the thing. We where sitting around outside enjoying a cold one and I was looking under the sparkling clean, unscratched undercarriage and it dawned on me.
> That truck did not have a front differential. *It was 2WD*. D-BAG personified.


^^This! I worked with a D-Bag that had a 2WD chevy with a 10" lift...

I saw a Jeep the other day that had LED light bars across the top of the cab, the hood, in the grill, one on each side of the windshield and one on the back above the spare tire....what's the point???


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

bg said:


> Nah, I don't really care. Besides, everyone that knows me will tell you I'm an a-hat, not a d-bag... D-bags wear visors, makes them easy to identify.


Whoa. Visors have gone too far.

Here's how to score them.










---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

I just read this thread. Help!!!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Any vehicle with blue headlights and after market tail lights.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Mercedes, without a doubt!:headknock


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

tbone2374 said:


> Mercedes, without a doubt!:headknock


Man, I can't win with you guys. My wife drives a Mercedes...

So to recap,

If you drive a


European Luxury Car
Lifted truck
Diesel truck
A muscle car of any kind (Mustang, Corvette, etc.)
anything flashy
A Japanese luxury car
a hybrid or very fuel efficient car

then you're a douche. OK, I'm going car shopping today for a Ford Taurus or some other non-douchey car.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

bg said:


> Man, I can't win with you guys. My wife drives a Mercedes...
> 
> So to recap,
> 
> ...


I guess I'm a douche too! I have a Mercedes, F250 4x4 Diesel (no lift-stock), and wife has a convertible Camaro SS. Oh I wear visors too. Because I have hair on my head, and caps make my head too hot. But I don't wear douche bag Crocs..


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

bg said:


> Man, I can't win with you guys. My wife drives a Mercedes...
> 
> So to recap,
> 
> ...


Notice the trend yet? All the badass expensive nice cars luxury or not are being called douche bag cars lol seems to me like theres just some haters out there that dont have or cant have them to me 
I drive a Camaro all blacked out and my fiance has a bad a lifted f250 loaded so Ill gladly be a "douche" lol Hate on ppl ! have fun with your smart cars or the other 5 cars in the world that dont "make you a douche"


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

I must be a super douche then. Lifted cummins diesel but no stickers, wear many visors, have train horn just beause, about to lift my wifes 2 wheel drive Tahoe because she wants to sit higher and its what she wants. This site sure has become very uptight. What happened to the old 2 cool


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

MarkU said:


> But I don't wear douche bag Crocs..


Crocs...very D-bagish. :rotfl:


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

My grandma has 2 mercedes... Must be a super douche...


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Lets start a new game... anyone left who has been given a title douche bc of your car hat or shoes? lol


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

I would guess this guy might be in the running....taken at 610 & westheimer

If you're not familiar with the term bukkake, do NOT look it up at work


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

DB


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ It's all fun & games until it's time to buy new tires


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

What's funniest to me is that he's going to get that thing high centered almost as quickly as a stock truck will...


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Any time I see these rims I know it's a d-bag with a flat brim driving.


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

Dont think its any certain make/model of car. 

ANY person driving in the two left lanes on the four lane freeway going below 75 on their god **** cell phone. 

GET OUT OF THE WAY!!! 

They all need to be sterilized. Their children as well.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Prius towing a RV*



Copano/Aransas said:


> not even including the Prius, well because you can't really use it for hauling or towing.
> 
> Unfortunately, that's not an entirely accurate statement! I took this picture on 35 south between New Braunfels and Schertz. There is no one in motorhome and the driver of the Prius was going so slow that we had time to exit the highway and park to take this picture.
> 
> I run into Prius drivers all the time that are huge d-bags. This one really stood out. He might have been able to pull that thing, but we don't know how successful he was stopping it.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Teamgafftop2 said:


> Copano/Aransas said:
> 
> 
> > not even including the Prius, well because you can't really use it for hauling or towing.
> ...


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Biggest D-bags I see on the road -
> 
> Prius owners. Love to drive left lane EXACTLY at the speed limit, when the flow of traffic is running +-7mph over.
> 
> ...


I disagree on the train horn. On the tollway, especially BW 8 around Bellaire, there's always someone who apparently didn't realize they were supposed to pay the toll, so they sit at the booth and negotiate with the operator. (Typically, they're operating a vehicle that has their last name spelled out in Old English on the back window - get my drift?) Once at a particularly long bargaining session, an F-250 was stranded behind them. He got impatient and sounded his train horn, and I thought the dude and his gal were gonna jump out of their windows! I thought that was pretty funny....


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

By accident, I drive an Audi....

It's an A6 4.2 V8, and it goes REALLY fast. When I'm on a desolate road in West Texas, I just love to wind it out. My F-250 (no lift) barely fits in my office parking garage, so I switched vehicles with my wife.

I can't disagree, though, that most Audi drivers sure appear to be DB's. Waiting around in the lobby at the Audi dealership confirms this observation....


----------



## SB09 (Feb 17, 2015)

Prius makes 100% sense to me. I don't understand why 9 out of 10 I see are driving like complete buttheads.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

My next door neighbor's older daughter (who still lives with them) is dating the douchiest dude i have ever laid eyes on.

He drives an old bronco II (the small one). He lifted it, but added pretty small wheels and what appear to be AT Tires, they are slightly more than regular road tires, but not by much. He has nuts hanging off the back, a myriad of stickers, and most recently he took the doors off the whole thing, so he drives with no doors apparently. 

If i get time, im working from home today, ill go out and take a picture.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

D-Bag of the day (I live next to yuppie central (Southlake) so I can post these all day :rotfl


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Buckshot Magee said:


> I disagree on the train horn. On the tollway, especially BW 8 around Bellaire, there's always someone who apparently didn't realize they were supposed to pay the toll, so they sit at the booth and negotiate with the operator. (Typically, they're operating a vehicle that has their last name spelled out in Old English on the back window - get my drift?) Once at a particularly long bargaining session, an F-250 was stranded behind them. He got impatient and sounded his train horn, and I thought the dude and his gal were gonna jump out of their windows! I thought that was pretty funny....


So were you the Toll both operator, or the DB in the 2-fiddy?

LOL


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

cwbycrshr said:


> D-Bag of the day (I live next to yuppie central (Southlake) so I can post these all day :rotfl


I don't' like the Smart cars, but at least most of the owners seem to have the good sense to stay out of the left lane on BW8. Or wind it up to 75, if they are in the left lane. Makes me nervous, behind one running that fast, they don't go in a straight line at that speed! 

it is Those Prius and Leaf drivers, that always seem to be going 63-65 in the fast lane that drive me bonkers.

Edit - Smart car funny - someone posted on my FB the other day, At walmart, they pushed one of the buggy corals around a Smart, and a pile of buggies behind it... It fit pretty good... LOL


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Why is it that the Smart car drivers always take the full size parking spots in the garage and force me to thread the needle with my crew cab? 

Answer: They are DBs!

I can't tell you how many times I've nearly rear ended these guys thinking the parking space was empty. They should require go cart flags on those things.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Oh dang, we have a Smart Car also...for my daughter.

Her lease is up this month and she bought herself a Sentra but I told her to always park at the very back of the parking space instead of pulling the Smart all the way in so people would know it was there.

It's a fun little car to drive but they do get a little squirrely around 75+, especially on a windy day.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Oh, a wise guy, eh?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Bullitt4439 said:


> Dont think its any certain make/model of car.
> 
> ANY person driving in the two left lanes on the four lane freeway going below 75 on their god **** cell phone.
> 
> ...


Go easy on us guys driving on the clock. DPS stopped me for 7 MPH over recently just because it was a commercial registration that popped up on his plate reader. I have to drive to make a living and it's gonna take all day anyways. Some days, more than all day. Never on the phone, though.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

bg said:


> Oh dang, we have a Smart Car also...for my daughter.
> 
> Her lease is up this month and she bought herself a Sentra but I told her to always park at the very back of the parking space instead of pulling the Smart all the way in so people would know it was there.
> 
> It's a fun little car to drive but they do get a little squirrely around 75+, especially on a windy day.


Seriously???? Sorry, I didn't mean to call your kid a DB.


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

db here too, gasser wont pull my toys comfortably and I choose to sport a bimmer cause i like them, we've had several thru out the years.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> Seriously???? Sorry, I didn't mean to call your kid a DB.


Yep, this was the day she got it.

It's fine, I know she's not.  I really couldn't care less what somebody on teh Internet thinks about our vehicle choices. I just think it's funny that everything I own has come up as a d-bag car now, except for my F150 work trucks and the E250 cargo van. The van is more of a creeper car, really...


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Jerry-rigged said:


> So were you the Toll both operator, or the DB in the 2-fiddy?
> 
> LOL


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

So I've been studying on this for the past few months. Not ALL BMW drivers are DB's (or worse). But, a BMW driver is 10X more likely to be a bad person.

And I am unanimous in my opinion.


----------



## hookguy (Aug 15, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

To the original poster
*** are you talking about?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

O boy a funny 3 month old thread resurrected. This could be good. :rotfl:


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's one. Taking four spaces plus the handicap spot.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

^ Don't you know he's a VIP!? Can't be bothered with walking from the back of the parking lot. Pfffft


----------

